# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin giúp đỡ sơ đồ chân encoder spindle mitsu

## storm1192010

Em chào các bác,em đang cần sử dụng encoder của spindle mitsu cho máy tiện, các bác giúp em các chân NI5C, PI5C, AGA là gì và nguồn cấp cho encoder bao nhiêu volt.
Em cảm ơn.

----------


## winstarvn

Theo sờ đồ thì 
1 A+
2 A-
3 B+
4 B-
5, 9 có thể là Ground
6 -15v
7 Z+
8 +15v

Chỉ là suy đoán theo hình bác đưa.
Chắc ăn thì mở mạch ra coi, thuờng trên mạch có ghi ký hiệu tín hiệu ra

----------

storm1192010, Tuanlm

----------


## ducduy9104

> Theo sờ đồ thì 
> 1 A+
> 2 A-
> 3 B+
> 4 B-
> 5, 9 có thể là Ground
> 6 -15v
> 7 Z+
> 8 +15v
> ...


6 với 8 không biết 5V hay 15V nhỉ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nếu mà 5V cắm 15V nó tèo enc thì xong.

----------

storm1192010

----------


## Ga con

Con này cảm biến hall chưa có khuếch đại, nó cần nguồn +- 15V để chạy opamp bên trong. Thực tế cấp +-5V nó cũng chạy nhưng ngõ ra xung hơi chập chờn chút à, vẫn chạy được.

Tài liệu con FR-SF scan nặng quá không gửi được.


À, sơ đồ chân có thể khác nhau chút tùy theo dòng motor, bác xem để tham khảo nhé. AGA là analog ground.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến, storm1192010

----------


## storm1192010

Em cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn.Để em thử xem sao.

----------

